# Timeline prp spouse 26b



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

21/11/2016 APPLICATION SUBMITTED VFS CAPETOWN

22/11/2016 APPLICATION AT VFS HUB PRETORIA

22/11/2016 APPLICATION FORWARDED TO DHA


is it going quick or its normal?


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

23/11/2016 application has been forwarded to DHA for Adjudication


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

23/11/16. Application recieved at DHA


----------



## jessjhb (Jul 10, 2014)

You can never say with the DHA i waited 26 months. You can only hope yours is processed quickly but highly unlikely for 26b applications


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

U mean via vfs


----------



## kasia_durban (May 17, 2016)

i have applied for my spousal visa at VFs in Durban in January 2015....still waiting . i am now at the point of needing to renew my temporary residence permit whilst i am still waiting , i think spousal prp take about +-2 years


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

u been following up or calling them regularly ???


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

FASHYMAN said:


> 21/11/2016 APPLICATION SUBMITTED VFS CAPETOWN
> 
> 22/11/2016 APPLICATION AT VFS HUB PRETORIA
> 
> ...


 The processing time will be anything between 8 - 12 months from the submission date. Should they not provide an outcome within that time frame then you are entitled to serve them with a letter of demand, issued by an attorney, legally requiring them to provide the outcome within 30 days. Failure to do so entitles you to take them to the High Court.


----------

